# I have a question about the hdmi plug connection...



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

I currently have my hdtv set up with component cables onto my cable box. I'm able to get up to 1080i as thats the max my hd cable box can go. But if I use a DVI to HDMI adapter (my cable box only has a DVI connector), will I get clearer picture than the component wires? Cause although its clear, i can still see a little fog (not really a fog, but how it looks if u go close to the tv or make a picture big) in the background. thanks for the help


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

HDMI is pure digital whereas component is analog. There'll be a noticable increase in quality but the limiting factor will be the 1080i signal.


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

ok thank you. Oh and another question, do i need a separate cable for audio if i use a DVI to HDMI adapter? Cause on back of my cable box, it only has a DVI connector.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes, DVI only carries video. You'll need to run a pair of cables from the audio out of the cable box (red/white RCA plugs) to the TV. If you have a surround sound system, also run a digital cable (optical or RCA it doesn't matter) from the digital out of the cable box to the digital in on the system.


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

thanks


----------

